# Vertical Stomach Bulge - Normal???



## eeyore007

Hi!
When I do a sort of sit up type movement - not sit up of course, but in the instances where I come up from laying to sitting the stomach muscles have to work. Because they've pulled apart, I'm getting a vertical bulge from bottom of middle rib joining bit down to my tummy button.

Obviously I'm trying to avoid it doing this bulge, but just wondering if it's normal - anyone else suffering with this - will the muscles go back to the middle after birth.

Prior to pregnancy I was always very active in the belly muscle region through pilates (keeping this up now but minus any stomach muscle activity) and boxercise - so used to get a whole load of work out on that region each week.

Just looks very very freaky and a friend has now alerted me to the fact that this may not be normal - although she like me has never had a child so both of us haven't a clue.

Any advice / reassurance would be appreciated! Thanks!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

im not too sure to be honest, but i have seen a few things on here before about the stomach muscles. It was a while ago tho. maybe go to your doctor next week just to check!


----------



## Eve

I had the same thing, at least I think I did lol... when I would try and sit up some from lying down my stomach would stick out more in the middle and it looked as though it went quite a ways down towards the bottom of my stomach... I had it with both of my pregnancies to far and.... not with this one yet ( just checked lol) but I am only 21 weeks along. I do remember it though so I hope that helps some lol I think it's a normal thing :)


----------



## Eve

I also did wonder what it was, but wasn't on bnb at the time :) Since mine isn't doing it right now, it must have went back the way it used to be.


----------



## sun

Whenever I sit up, my stomach gets pointy-like in the middle too-
This means the muscles have pulled apart????? How do you know if they've done this??? eek!
xx


----------



## Eve

I have no clue sun, it does make sense though for them to separate some as the tummy grows bigger, maybe someone knows for sure if that is what happens :)


----------



## Seity

If I'm imagining what you are saying correctly, it's doing what my stomach has always done. But I'm still trying to figure out if your talking up/down or across the middle.


----------



## eeyore007

Hi,

Thanks for the comforting advice!

Yes, it is up down direction - not side to side - then I would be worried!!!

I've since found some further info and it is utterly normal - also spoke to pilates teacher.

The muscles undo like a zip so start to split nearest your tummy button them undo upwards. So long as the gap is not bigger than two fingers width it's ok. Mine looks more than that, but it's the blubber rising up to form the vertical 'peak'. If I push in with fingers I can feel only a fingers width.

So long as the top bit stays attached all is fine.

After the birth you can start to do sit ups with a exercise band around your back and crossed over at front, pulling muscles in. This will encourage them to go back a bit quicker.

What a relief!!!!! I'M NORMAL!!!! Hoorah!


----------



## CharlieP

Mine does this too. x


----------



## ShellysBelly

This condition is called Diastasis recti.

It's where the vertical muscles of the abdomen begin to separate. As far as I know it's only a problem with certain exercises. That's what's in my book here. Haven't googled it though so might be worth a look.


----------



## QTPie

Ideally, according to my MW, you want to avoid sitting straight up from lying down (i.e. using those muscles). If you are lying down (i.e. on your back), then roll onto your side first, bend your knees, before easing yourself up with your hands... A bit of a performace, I know, but puts a lot less strain on those muscles.

Like you, I have always had extremely strong stomach muscles and am used to sitting up (from lying) without using my arms: takes a bit of adjustment to get used to getting up like an old person...

Do you still do Pilates/Yoga? I am doing pre-natal yoga (which isn't exactly hardcore), but still going to the gym too and working my core muscles there (with a pregnancy-friendly workout). Doesn't use my main abs, but does help retain some strength in my core.

QT


----------



## tashyluv

I have this, when I first seen it I showed my boyfriend and he was like ewwwww dont do that again lol


----------



## RFBump

iv been looking at this everytime i try sit up (im like a beached whale once im on my back!!!) and mine like "cones" up right down the middle and it makes my belly button pop out more!!


----------



## QTPie

RFBump said:


> iv been looking at this everytime i try sit up (im like a beached whale once im on my back!!!) and mine like "cones" up right down the middle and it makes my belly button pop out more!!

How do you sit up?

QT


----------



## RFBump

i kind of have to roll around onto my side now and put my feet on the floor before i get up... SPD has taken its toll this past couple of weeks!! :(


----------



## eeyore007

Interesting - yes - it is like a cone shape, and my OH dod the eeeeuuuuwww yuk thing too!
QTpie - I don't do yoga, but I am still doing pilates, but the exciting and fun stuff is out of bounds! The teacher is very good, so had a few private sessions to go through do's and don'ts, and continued with the classes. When they do the 100 or oblique curl ups I'm left to continue knitting!!! Seriously, I have to move over to threading the needle on 4 point kneeling, or something in side line, or something sitting on the little ball to use the abs for balance so nice and gentle. Concentrating heavily on the group of muscles that live under the shoulder blades ready for breast feeding and keeping boobies held and supported for when they get really heavy. Thanks very much for the advice re getting up, yes I'm the same and used to coming up using abs, nothing else, like coming from lying in the bath to sitting I'd never use the handles, just pull up on the muscles and do a lovely curl up. No more of that then! You must have the same problem as me in that it's very hard to stop those muscles working - having spent many years getting this area strong and 'tuned in' to take the load rather than rely on other muscle groups, suddenly you have to go against everything you've practiced until it's auto pilot. This will be odd - although better than killing off my poor poor abs!!!


----------

